

Fast vector graphics word art with HTML canvas - psawaya
http://www.paulsawaya.com/js/jsfont/

======
pj
It works in Opera. Very nicely. A bit of stuttering but overall a great
presentation.

I think really what you have here Paul is an illustration of why javascript is
the future, more than flash, more than silverlight. As browsers get faster and
engines get faster, the web will move more toward js than anything else. It's
a standard technology.

Very nice work.

~~~
psawaya
Thanks!

I agree with you. Even though I'm also a flash developer, I'm looking forward
to the day when I can get that level of performance out of javascript, and
abandon proprietary plugins entirely.

------
jdeseno
So that's what you've been working on? Nice work! 面白い。

~~~
psawaya
Thanks Josh! =)

------
kbrackbill
Looks awesome! I had no idea canvas had progressed so far already. You should
come by on friday!

------
heycarsten
I guess it doesn't work in the latest nightly of WebKit?

~~~
psawaya
Huh, sorry. It's something I threw together in a night, and only was tested in
Firefox.

